# TD engine bay...yes dirty diesels ?



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi guys, my first post on here.....

Im not a detailer at all by the standards of most on here, but i do appreciate a clean car and am learning the best way to do things through experience on my cars.

Here is my work in progress....A Xantia TD engine bay. I thought i had some before shots but alas i cant find them so here it is at the moment. Its cleaned about once a month using nothing special and the next job is to paint the cylinder head black as it was recently removed for repair work to be carried out.

Anyway...its not a Ferrari but hey 

Whilst the rocker cover gasket was being changed








Changed and cleaned up (photos not the greatest)


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

That is one tidy looking bay :thumb:


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice work, looking good :thumb:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

looks brand new!!


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks guys....126K miles on the clock and the family daily hack. No excuse for not keeping it clean though.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Great attention to detail, really does look brand new! :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Loooks really good to me :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Fantasticly clean engine day, car does look good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

I feel your pain! My 406 has the same bay and I spent about 2 hours with different cleaners to try clean my fuelpump. Took a few hits of Raceglaze Metal Deoxidizer to sort it out!

















You got a bosch pump tooo  You tried running it on a 50/50 of deisel and rapeseed oil?


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking very good mate


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Nice work on the fuel pump Bailies! 

I didn't think you could do anything with that type of metal. Need to invest in some of that Raceglaze metal deoxidiser me thinks.


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Bailes said:


> I feel your pain! My 406 has the same bay and I spent about 2 hours with different cleaners to try clean my fuelpump. Took a few hits of Raceglaze Metal Deoxidizer to sort it out!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Bailes......no i havebt gone down the veg route yet as a litre of veg isnt that far off diesel...ar at least it wasnt when i considered it.

I too tried to clean up the fuel pump but it didnt come out as well as yours so i painted all the metal components with hyper silver wheel paint. The inlet manifold was done with high temp engine paint undercoat and hyper silver over the top...holds up really well and in the flesh looks reasonably factory.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

martyp said:


> Nice work on the fuel pump Bailies!
> 
> I didn't think you could do anything with that type of metal. Need to invest in some of that Raceglaze metal deoxidiser me thinks.


We'll you know where you can get it  It's real name is Alu-Bright or something :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Wey, is that the one with the hydraulics?
Used to have a white one of those!

That engine bay is minted!


----------



## vince (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes it is...my 4th now


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Very clean indeed. Alloys look to be in good shape as well.


----------



## mr kuryakin (Nov 20, 2005)

wow that looks superb


----------

